# meteors new bill pay lite!



## smarty121 (10 Feb 2009)

anyone have any opinions on meteors new bill pay lite contract. its basically a contract you can leave with 30 days notice, a min payment of €10 per month.........you get 60 free mins and free meteor to meteor texts, its sim only so no phone subsidised with it. Extra mins are 20c after the 60 used up. Is this a good deal or a rip off designed to get people to sign up and go over their sixty mins, was going to sign up but not sure what to do????????


----------



## gipimann (10 Feb 2009)

What are the text prices like (meteor to non-meteor)? That might have a bearing on whether it's good value for you or not?


----------



## mro (10 Feb 2009)

and how often do you use you phone? Is 60 minutes a month enough for you? If not, work out how much you'll be paying over and above the contract.


----------

